# Problems detecting Marvell 9128 SATA chip



## larrifax (Sep 16, 2011)

Hi,

I am having some problems detecting my Marvell 9128 chip on my Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD3R motherboard. Both the Intel chip and the JMicron chip on the card is detected, and AHCI is enabled for all three chips. I have also connected a OCZ Agility 3 SSD that is detected in the BIOS, but not in FreeBSD (of course). Any ideas on how I can detect the Marvell 9128 chip and the SSD?


```
[larrifax@larriserver:~] $ uname -a
FreeBSD larriserver.larrinett 8.2-STABLE FreeBSD 8.2-STABLE #4: Tue Aug 16 21:17:06 CEST 2011 
    root@larriserver.larrinett:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/LARRISERVER  amd64
```

Output of dmesg | grep ahci

```
ahci0: <AHCI SATA controller> port 0xcf00-0xcf07,0xce00-0xce03,0xcd00-0xcd07,0xcc00-0xcc03,0xcb00-0xcb0f mem
 0xfbbff000-0xfbbff7ff irq 16 at device 0.0 on pci1
ahci0: [ITHREAD]
ahci0: AHCI v1.20 with 8 6Gbps ports, Port Multiplier not supported
ahcich0: <AHCI channel> at channel 0 on ahci0
ahcich0: [ITHREAD]
ahcich1: <AHCI channel> at channel 1 on ahci0
ahcich1: [ITHREAD]
ahcich2: <AHCI channel> at channel 2 on ahci0
ahcich2: [ITHREAD]
ahcich3: <AHCI channel> at channel 3 on ahci0
ahcich3: [ITHREAD]
ahcich4: <AHCI channel> at channel 4 on ahci0
ahcich4: [ITHREAD]
ahcich5: <AHCI channel> at channel 5 on ahci0
ahcich5: [ITHREAD]
ahcich6: <AHCI channel> at channel 6 on ahci0
ahcich6: [ITHREAD]
ahcich7: <AHCI channel> at channel 7 on ahci0
ahcich7: [ITHREAD]
ahci1: <JMicron JMB363 AHCI SATA controller> mem 0xfbefe000-0xfbefffff irq 17 at
 device 0.0 on pci5
ahci1: [ITHREAD]
ahci1: AHCI v1.00 with 2 3Gbps ports, Port Multiplier supported
ahcich8: <AHCI channel> at channel 0 on ahci1
ahcich8: [ITHREAD]
ahcich9: <AHCI channel> at channel 1 on ahci1
ahcich9: [ITHREAD]
ahci2: <JMicron JMB363 AHCI SATA controller> on atapci1
ahci2: [ITHREAD]
ahci2: AHCI v1.00 with 2 3Gbps ports, Port Multiplier supported
ahcich10: <AHCI channel> at channel 0 on ahci2
ahcich10: [ITHREAD]
ahcich11: <AHCI channel> at channel 1 on ahci2
ahcich11: [ITHREAD]
ahci3: <Intel ICH10 AHCI SATA controller> port 0xf900-0xf907,0xf800-0xf803,0xf700-0xf707,0xf600-0xf603,0xf500-0xf51f mem
 0xfbffc000-0xfbffc7ff irq 19 at device 31.2 on pci0
ahci3: [ITHREAD]
ahci3: AHCI v1.20 with 6 3Gbps ports, Port Multiplier supported
ahcich12: <AHCI channel> at channel 0 on ahci3
ahcich12: [ITHREAD]
ahcich13: <AHCI channel> at channel 1 on ahci3
ahcich13: [ITHREAD]
ahcich14: <AHCI channel> at channel 2 on ahci3
ahcich14: [ITHREAD]
ahcich15: <AHCI channel> at channel 3 on ahci3
ahcich15: [ITHREAD]
ahcich16: <AHCI channel> at channel 4 on ahci3
ahcich16: [ITHREAD]
ahcich17: <AHCI channel> at channel 5 on ahci3
ahcich17: [ITHREAD]
(aprobe0:ahcich0:0:0:0): Unexpected signature 0xfccf
ahcich7: Poll timeout on slot 0 port 0
ahcich7: is 00000000 cs 00000001 ss 00000000 rs 00000001 tfd 50 serr 00000000
 cmd 10000016
ada0 at ahcich12 bus 0 scbus12 target 0 lun 0
ada1 at ahcich13 bus 0 scbus13 target 0 lun 0
ada2 at ahcich14 bus 0 scbus14 target 0 lun 0
ada3 at ahcich15 bus 0 scbus15 target 0 lun 0
ada4 at ahcich16 bus 0 scbus16 target 0 lun 0
ada5 at ahcich17 bus 0 scbus17 target 0 lun 0
```

In my loader.conf I have:

```
mvs_load="YES"
```


----------



## mav@ (Sep 21, 2011)

This line of Marvell controllers require specific quirks to be activaed in a driver, that probably haven't happen with your controller, looking on 
	
	



```
ahci0: <AHCI SATA controller>
```
 Maybe your controller has some new PCI ID. Show please output of the [cmd=]pciconf -lvcb[/cmd]


----------



## larrifax (Sep 24, 2011)

The output of that command is too long to be pasted in one post, so I'm splitting it up into two posts.

This is the output of [CMD="pciconf"] -lvcb[/CMD]


```
hostb0@pci0:0:0:0:	class=0x060000 card=0x50001458 chip=0x34058086 rev=0x13 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'QuickPath Architecture I/O Hub to ESI Port'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = HOST-PCI
    cap 05[60] = MSI supports 2 messages, vector masks 
    cap 10[90] = PCI-Express 2 root port max data 128(128) link x4(x4)
    cap 01[e0] = powerspec 3  supports D0 D3  current D0
ecap 0001[100] = AER 1 0 fatal 0 non-fatal 0 corrected
ecap 000d[150] = unknown 1
ecap 000b[160] = unknown 0
pcib1@pci0:0:1:0:	class=0x060400 card=0x50011458 chip=0x34088086 rev=0x13 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'QuickPath Architecture I/O Hub PCI Express Root Port 1'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
    cap 0d[40] = PCI Bridge card=0x50011458
    cap 05[60] = MSI supports 2 messages, vector masks 
    cap 10[90] = PCI-Express 2 root port max data 256(256) link x1(x2)
    cap 01[e0] = powerspec 3  supports D0 D3  current D0
ecap 0001[100] = AER 1 0 fatal 0 non-fatal 0 corrected
ecap 000d[150] = unknown 1
ecap 000b[160] = unknown 0
pcib2@pci0:0:2:0:	class=0x060400 card=0x50011458 chip=0x34098086 rev=0x13 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'QuickPath Architecture I/O Hub PCI Express Root Port 2'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
    cap 0d[40] = PCI Bridge card=0x50011458
    cap 05[60] = MSI supports 2 messages, vector masks 
    cap 10[90] = PCI-Express 2 root port max data 128(256) link x1(x2)
    cap 01[e0] = powerspec 3  supports D0 D3  current D0
ecap 0001[100] = AER 1 0 fatal 0 non-fatal 0 corrected
ecap 000d[150] = unknown 1
pcib3@pci0:0:3:0:	class=0x060400 card=0x50011458 chip=0x340a8086 rev=0x13 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'QuickPath Architecture I/O Hub PCI Express Root Port 3'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
    cap 0d[40] = PCI Bridge card=0x50011458
    cap 05[60] = MSI supports 2 messages, vector masks 
    cap 10[90] = PCI-Express 2 root port max data 256(256) link x16(x16)
    cap 01[e0] = powerspec 3  supports D0 D3  current D0
ecap 0001[100] = AER 1 0 fatal 0 non-fatal 0 corrected
ecap 000d[150] = unknown 1
ecap 000b[160] = unknown 0
none0@pci0:0:16:0:	class=0x080000 card=0x00000000 chip=0x34258086 rev=0x13 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'QuickPath Interconnect Physical and Link Layer Registers - Port 0'
    class      = base peripheral
    subclass   = interrupt controller
    cap 09[50] = vendor (length 255) Intel cap 15 version 0
none1@pci0:0:16:1:	class=0x080000 card=0x00000000 chip=0x34268086 rev=0x13 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'QuickPath Interconnect Routing and Protocol Layer Registers - Port 0'
    class      = base peripheral
    subclass   = interrupt controller
none2@pci0:0:17:0:	class=0x080000 card=0x00000000 chip=0x34278086 rev=0x13 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'QuickPath Interconnect Physical and Link Layer Registers - Port 1'
    class      = base peripheral
    subclass   = interrupt controller
    cap 00[50] = unknown
none3@pci0:0:17:1:	class=0x080000 card=0x00000000 chip=0x34288086 rev=0x13 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'QuickPath Interconnect Routing & Protocol Layer Registers - Port 1'
    class      = base peripheral
    subclass   = interrupt controller
ioapic0@pci0:0:19:0:	class=0x080020 card=0x00000000 chip=0x342d8086 rev=0x13 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'QuickPath Architecture I/O Hub I/OxAPIC Interrupt Controller'
    class      = base peripheral
    subclass   = interrupt controller
    bar   [10] = type Memory, range 32, base 0xfbfff000, size 4096, enabled
    cap 01[6c] = powerspec 3  supports D0 D3  current D0
none4@pci0:0:20:0:	class=0x080000 card=0x00000000 chip=0x342e8086 rev=0x13 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'QuickPath Architecture I/O Hub System Management Registers'
    class      = base peripheral
    subclass   = interrupt controller
    cap 10[40] = PCI-Express 2 root endpoint max data 128(128) link x0(x0)
none5@pci0:0:20:1:	class=0x080000 card=0x00000000 chip=0x34228086 rev=0x13 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'QuickPath Architecture I/O Hub GPIO and Scratch Pad Registers'
    class      = base peripheral
    subclass   = interrupt controller
    cap 10[40] = PCI-Express 2 root endpoint max data 128(128) link x0(x0)
none6@pci0:0:20:2:	class=0x080000 card=0x00000000 chip=0x34238086 rev=0x13 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'QuickPath Architecture I/O Hub Control Status and RAS Registers'
    class      = base peripheral
    subclass   = interrupt controller
    cap 10[40] = PCI-Express 2 root endpoint max data 128(128) link x0(x0)
ioapic1@pci0:0:21:0:	class=0x080020 card=0x00000000 chip=0x342f8086 rev=0x13 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'Trusted Execution Technology Registers'
    class      = base peripheral
    subclass   = interrupt controller
uhci0@pci0:0:26:0:	class=0x0c0300 card=0x50041458 chip=0x3a378086 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'USB UHCI Controller *4'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
    bar   [20] = type I/O Port, range 32, base 0xff00, size 32, enabled
    cap 13[50] = PCI Advanced Features: FLR TP
uhci1@pci0:0:26:1:	class=0x0c0300 card=0x50041458 chip=0x3a388086 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'USB UHCI Controller *5'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
    bar   [20] = type I/O Port, range 32, base 0xfe00, size 32, enabled
    cap 13[50] = PCI Advanced Features: FLR TP
uhci2@pci0:0:26:2:	class=0x0c0300 card=0x50041458 chip=0x3a398086 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'USB UHCI Controller *6'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
    bar   [20] = type I/O Port, range 32, base 0xfd00, size 32, enabled
    cap 13[50] = PCI Advanced Features: FLR TP
ehci0@pci0:0:26:7:	class=0x0c0320 card=0x50061458 chip=0x3a3c8086 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'USB EHCI Controller *2'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
    bar   [10] = type Memory, range 32, base 0xfbffe000, size 1024, enabled
    cap 01[50] = powerspec 2  supports D0 D3  current D0
    cap 0a[58] = EHCI Debug Port at offset 0xa0 in map 0x14
    cap 13[98] = PCI Advanced Features: FLR TP
none7@pci0:0:27:0:	class=0x040300 card=0xa1021458 chip=0x3a3e8086 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'Microsoft UAA Bus Driver for High Definition Audio (Microsoft UAA Bus Driver for High Definition Audio)'
    class      = multimedia
    subclass   = HDA
    bar   [10] = type Memory, range 64, base 0xfbff4000, size 16384, enabled
    cap 01[50] = powerspec 2  supports D0 D3  current D0
    cap 05[60] = MSI supports 1 message, 64 bit 
    cap 10[70] = PCI-Express 1 root endpoint max data 128(128) link x0(x0)
ecap 0002[100] = VC 1 max VC1
ecap 0005[130] = unknown 1
pcib4@pci0:0:28:0:	class=0x060400 card=0x50011458 chip=0x3a408086 rev=0x00 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'PCI Express Port 1'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
    cap 10[40] = PCI-Express 1 root port max data 128(128) link x0(x1)
    cap 05[80] = MSI supports 1 message 
    cap 0d[90] = PCI Bridge card=0x50011458
    cap 01[a0] = powerspec 2  supports D0 D3  current D0
ecap 0002[100] = VC 1 max VC0
ecap 0005[180] = unknown 1
pcib5@pci0:0:28:1:	class=0x060400 card=0x50011458 chip=0x3a428086 rev=0x00 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'PCI Express Port 2'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
    cap 10[40] = PCI-Express 1 root port max data 128(128) link x1(x1)
    cap 05[80] = MSI supports 1 message 
    cap 0d[90] = PCI Bridge card=0x50011458
    cap 01[a0] = powerspec 2  supports D0 D3  current D0
ecap 0002[100] = VC 1 max VC0
ecap 0005[180] = unknown 1
pcib6@pci0:0:28:3:	class=0x060400 card=0x50011458 chip=0x3a468086 rev=0x00 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'PCI Express Port 4'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
    cap 10[40] = PCI-Express 1 root port max data 128(128) link x1(x1)
    cap 05[80] = MSI supports 1 message 
    cap 0d[90] = PCI Bridge card=0x50011458
    cap 01[a0] = powerspec 2  supports D0 D3  current D0
ecap 0002[100] = VC 1 max VC0
ecap 0005[180] = unknown 1
pcib7@pci0:0:28:4:	class=0x060400 card=0x50011458 chip=0x3a488086 rev=0x00 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'PCI Express Port 5'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
    cap 10[40] = PCI-Express 1 root port max data 128(128) link x1(x1)
    cap 05[80] = MSI supports 1 message 
    cap 0d[90] = PCI Bridge card=0x50011458
    cap 01[a0] = powerspec 2  supports D0 D3  current D0
ecap 0002[100] = VC 1 max VC0
ecap 0005[180] = unknown 1
uhci3@pci0:0:29:0:	class=0x0c0300 card=0x50041458 chip=0x3a348086 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'USB UHCI Controller *1'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
    bar   [20] = type I/O Port, range 32, base 0xfc00, size 32, enabled
    cap 13[50] = PCI Advanced Features: FLR TP
```


----------



## larrifax (Sep 24, 2011)

```
uhci4@pci0:0:29:1:	class=0x0c0300 card=0x50041458 chip=0x3a358086 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'USB UHCI Controller *2'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
    bar   [20] = type I/O Port, range 32, base 0xfb00, size 32, enabled
    cap 13[50] = PCI Advanced Features: FLR TP
uhci5@pci0:0:29:2:	class=0x0c0300 card=0x50041458 chip=0x3a368086 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'USB UHCI Controller *3'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
    bar   [20] = type I/O Port, range 32, base 0xfa00, size 32, enabled
    cap 13[50] = PCI Advanced Features: FLR TP
ehci1@pci0:0:29:7:	class=0x0c0320 card=0x50061458 chip=0x3a3a8086 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'USB EHCI Controller *1'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
    bar   [10] = type Memory, range 32, base 0xfbffd000, size 1024, enabled
    cap 01[50] = powerspec 2  supports D0 D3  current D0
    cap 0a[58] = EHCI Debug Port at offset 0xa0 in map 0x14
    cap 13[98] = PCI Advanced Features: FLR TP
pcib8@pci0:0:30:0:	class=0x060401 card=0x50001458 chip=0x244e8086 rev=0x90 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801 Family (ICH2/3/4/5/6/7/8/9,63xxESB) Hub Interface to PCI Bridge'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
    cap 0d[50] = PCI Bridge card=0x50001458
isab0@pci0:0:31:0:	class=0x060100 card=0x50011458 chip=0x3a168086 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'LPC Interface Controller'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-ISA
    cap 09[e0] = vendor (length 12) Intel cap 1 version 0
		 features: SATA RAID-5, 4 PCI-e x1 slots
ahci3@pci0:0:31:2:	class=0x010601 card=0xb0051458 chip=0x3a228086 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '6 port SATA AHCI Controller'
    class      = mass storage
    subclass   = SATA
    bar   [10] = type I/O Port, range 32, base 0xf900, size  8, enabled
    bar   [14] = type I/O Port, range 32, base 0xf800, size  4, enabled
    bar   [18] = type I/O Port, range 32, base 0xf700, size  8, enabled
    bar   [1c] = type I/O Port, range 32, base 0xf600, size  4, enabled
    bar   [20] = type I/O Port, range 32, base 0xf500, size 32, enabled
    bar   [24] = type Memory, range 32, base 0xfbffc000, size 2048, enabled
    cap 05[80] = MSI supports 16 messages enabled with 1 message
    cap 01[70] = powerspec 3  supports D0 D3  current D0
    cap 12[a8] = SATA Index-Data Pair
    cap 13[b0] = PCI Advanced Features: FLR TP
none8@pci0:0:31:3:	class=0x0c0500 card=0x50011458 chip=0x3a308086 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'SMB controller  (50011458)'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = SMBus
    bar   [10] = type Memory, range 64, base 0xfbffb000, size 256, enabled
    bar   [20] = type I/O Port, range 32, base 0x500, size 32, enabled
ahci0@pci0:1:0:0:	class=0x010601 card=0xb0001458 chip=0x91281b4b rev=0x11 hdr=0x00
    class      = mass storage
    subclass   = SATA
    bar   [10] = type I/O Port, range 32, base 0xcf00, size  8, enabled
    bar   [14] = type I/O Port, range 32, base 0xce00, size  4, enabled
    bar   [18] = type I/O Port, range 32, base 0xcd00, size  8, enabled
    bar   [1c] = type I/O Port, range 32, base 0xcc00, size  4, enabled
    bar   [20] = type I/O Port, range 32, base 0xcb00, size 16, enabled
    bar   [24] = type Memory, range 32, base 0xfbbff000, size 2048, enabled
    cap 01[40] = powerspec 3  supports D0 D3  current D0
    cap 05[50] = MSI supports 1 message enabled with 1 message
    cap 10[70] = PCI-Express 2 legacy endpoint max data 256(512) link x1(x1)
ecap 0001[100] = AER 1 0 fatal 0 non-fatal 1 corrected
none9@pci0:2:0:0:	class=0x0c0330 card=0x50071458 chip=0x01941033 rev=0x03 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'NEC Electronics Hong Kong'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
    bar   [10] = type Memory, range 64, base 0xfb9fe000, size 8192, enabled
    cap 01[50] = powerspec 3  supports D0 D3  current D0
    cap 05[70] = MSI supports 8 messages, 64 bit 
    cap 11[90] = MSI-X supports 8 messages in map 0x10
    cap 10[a0] = PCI-Express 2 endpoint max data 128(128) link x1(x1)
ecap 0001[100] = AER 1 0 fatal 0 non-fatal 1 corrected
ecap 0003[140] = Serial 1 ffffffffffffffff
ecap 0018[150] = unknown 1
vgapci0@pci0:3:0:0:	class=0x030000 card=0x22911787 chip=0x68f91002 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'ATI Technologies Inc. / Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.'
    class      = display
    subclass   = VGA
    bar   [10] = type Prefetchable Memory, range 64, base 0xe0000000, size 268435456, enabled
    bar   [18] = type Memory, range 64, base 0xfb8c0000, size 131072, enabled
    bar   [20] = type I/O Port, range 32, base 0xde00, size 256, enabled
    cap 01[50] = powerspec 3  supports D0 D1 D2 D3  current D0
    cap 10[58] = PCI-Express 2 legacy endpoint max data 256(256) link x16(x16)
    cap 05[a0] = MSI supports 1 message, 64 bit 
ecap 000b[100] = unknown 1
ecap 0001[150] = AER 1 0 fatal 1 non-fatal 1 corrected
none10@pci0:3:0:1:	class=0x040300 card=0xaa681787 chip=0xaa681002 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'ATI Technologies Inc. / Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.'
    class      = multimedia
    subclass   = HDA
    bar   [10] = type Memory, range 64, base 0xfb8fc000, size 16384, enabled
    cap 01[50] = powerspec 3  supports D0 D1 D2 D3  current D0
    cap 10[58] = PCI-Express 2 legacy endpoint max data 256(256) link x16(x16)
    cap 05[a0] = MSI supports 1 message, 64 bit 
ecap 000b[100] = unknown 1
ecap 0001[150] = AER 1 0 fatal 1 non-fatal 1 corrected
ahci1@pci0:5:0:0:	class=0x010601 card=0xb0001458 chip=0x2363197b rev=0x02 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'JMicron Technology Corp.'
    device     = 'JMicron JMB362/JMB363 AHCI Controller (JMB36X)'
    class      = mass storage
    subclass   = SATA
    bar   [24] = type Memory, range 32, base 0xfbefe000, size 8192, enabled
    cap 01[68] = powerspec 2  supports D0 D3  current D0
    cap 10[50] = PCI-Express 1 legacy endpoint IRQ 2 max data 128(128) link x1(x1)
atapci0@pci0:5:0:1:	class=0x010185 card=0xb0001458 chip=0x2363197b rev=0x02 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'JMicron Technology Corp.'
    device     = 'JMicron JMB362/JMB363 AHCI Controller (JMB36X)'
    class      = mass storage
    subclass   = ATA
    bar   [10] = type I/O Port, range 32, base 0xbf00, size  8, enabled
    bar   [14] = type I/O Port, range 32, base 0xbe00, size  4, enabled
    bar   [18] = type I/O Port, range 32, base 0xbd00, size  8, enabled
    bar   [1c] = type I/O Port, range 32, base 0xbc00, size  4, enabled
    bar   [20] = type I/O Port, range 32, base 0xbb00, size 16, enabled
    cap 01[68] = powerspec 2  supports D0 D3  current D0
atapci1@pci0:6:0:0:	class=0x010601 card=0xb0001458 chip=0x2363197b rev=0x03 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'JMicron Technology Corp.'
    device     = 'JMicron JMB362/JMB363 AHCI Controller (JMB36X)'
    class      = mass storage
    subclass   = SATA
    bar   [10] = type I/O Port, range 32, base 0xaf00, size  8, enabled
    bar   [14] = type I/O Port, range 32, base 0xae00, size  4, enabled
    bar   [18] = type I/O Port, range 32, base 0xad00, size  8, enabled
    bar   [1c] = type I/O Port, range 32, base 0xac00, size  4, enabled
    bar   [20] = type I/O Port, range 32, base 0xab00, size 16, enabled
    bar   [24] = type Memory, range 32, base 0xfbdfe000, size 8192, enabled
    cap 01[68] = powerspec 2  supports D0 D3  current D0
    cap 10[50] = PCI-Express 1 legacy endpoint IRQ 2 max data 128(128) link x1(x1)
re0@pci0:7:0:0:	class=0x020000 card=0xe0001458 chip=0x816810ec rev=0x06 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Realtek Semiconductor'
    device     = 'Gigabit Ethernet NIC(NDIS 6.0) (RTL8168/8111/8111c)'
    class      = network
    subclass   = ethernet
    bar   [10] = type I/O Port, range 32, base 0xee00, size 256, enabled
    bar   [18] = type Prefetchable Memory, range 64, base 0xfbcff000, size 4096, enabled
    bar   [20] = type Prefetchable Memory, range 64, base 0xfbcf8000, size 16384, enabled
    cap 01[40] = powerspec 3  supports D0 D1 D2 D3  current D0
    cap 05[50] = MSI supports 1 message, 64 bit 
    cap 10[70] = PCI-Express 2 endpoint IRQ 2 max data 128(256) link x1(x1)
    cap 11[b0] = MSI-X supports 4 messages in map 0x20 enabled
    cap 03[d0] = VPD
ecap 0001[100] = AER 1 0 fatal 0 non-fatal 1 corrected
ecap 0002[140] = VC 1 max VC0
ecap 0003[160] = Serial 1 1234567812345678
fwohci0@pci0:8:6:0:	class=0x0c0010 card=0x10001458 chip=0x8024104c rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Texas Instruments (TI)'
    device     = 'TSB43AB23 1394a-2000 OHCI PHY/link-layer Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = FireWire
    bar   [10] = type Memory, range 32, base 0xfbaff000, size 2048, enabled
    bar   [14] = type Memory, range 32, base 0xfbaf8000, size 16384, enabled
    cap 01[44] = powerspec 2  supports D0 D1 D2 D3  current D0
```


----------



## mav@ (Sep 25, 2011)

That ID I indeed see the first time. Please try this patch and report how is it going.

```
--- sys/dev/ahci/ahci.c      (revision 225710)                                               
+++ sys/dev/ahci/ahci.c      (working copy)                                                  
@@ -197,6 +197,7 @@                                                             
        {0x91231b4b, 0x11, "Marvell 88SE912x",  AHCI_Q_NOBSYRES|AHCI_Q_ALTSIG}, 
        {0x91231b4b, 0x00, "Marvell 88SE912x",  AHCI_Q_EDGEIS|AHCI_Q_SATA2|AHCI_Q_NOBSYRES},
        {0x91251b4b, 0x00, "Marvell 88SE9125",  AHCI_Q_NOBSYRES},               
+       {0x91281b4b, 0x00, "Marvell 88SE9128",  AHCI_Q_NOBSYRES|AHCI_Q_ALTSIG}, 
        {0x91721b4b, 0x00, "Marvell 88SE9172",  AHCI_Q_NOBSYRES},               
        {0x91821b4b, 0x00, "Marvell 88SE9182",  AHCI_Q_NOBSYRES},               
        {0x06201103, 0x00, "HighPoint RocketRAID 620",  AHCI_Q_NOBSYRES},
```


----------



## larrifax (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm relatively new at this.. How can I apply this patch?


----------



## mav@ (Sep 26, 2011)

Install kernel sources, get to the sources directory, patch them with [cmd=]patch <path_to_patch_file[/cmd] build and install new kernel as described in the Handbook: http://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/kernelconfig-building.html


----------



## larrifax (Sep 26, 2011)

Thank you! The patch seems to be working, and I can now properly detect my SATA 3 SSD that is connected to the Marvell chip.


----------



## mav@ (Sep 29, 2011)

Patch committed and merged down to 8/9-STABLE.


----------

